# Renting Golf Clubs..



## racamp101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've asked this on other forums.. I'm really looking for someone who is part of this site I ran across. 

I'm actually really interested in trying them out but I am hoping I can find someone who is a member already.

Has anyone heard of the company Swing New swingnew.com? I found their flyer online let me know if are part of them or seen them around.

They work in a way where you pay a flat monthly fee and you can rent any club you want from them for as long as you want and when you send it back they send you the next one you want. It's an interesting idea and I really like it but I'd love some feedback before I pull the trigger.


----------

